# thailand hospital



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

going to Thailand for a few weeks wit friends everything arrange was wondering what is the best hospital there?


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

I cant recommend Bumrungrad Hospital in Bangkok highly enough. I had to have some surgery a few years back and they couldnt do it in Manila. Contacted Bumrungrad and they were able to take care of me with no problems. You can sign up for an appointment with the doctor online and when you get there, they will walk you from appointment to appointment. The facility is like a 5 star hotel and everyone's English was pretty good, considering English isnt taught as widely there as in the Philippines. They also work with a lot of US insurance providers, so if you have US medical insurance (like Cigna or United Healthcare), a large portion of it may be covered. Good luck!


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Where are you going?


----------



## brucery728 (Jan 26, 2018)

I use Samitivej in Bangkok and I could say that their facilities and overall experience was impressive. Cheers.


----------

